# [W] old Waaargh!:Orks book [H] money/paypal [USA]



## maxwn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,
I have been enjoying and collecting the old Rogue Trader -era 40k books. One of the last books I'm looking for is the old Waaargh:Orks sourcebook. I've posted at different sites, checked other sites, and recently lost an e-bay auction for a copy in the last few seconds. I hope someone can be of help!


----------

